# ISO - Lamb Stew over Rice



## giggler (Dec 8, 2012)

We like Lamb sort of Strait Up..

usually on Kabobs..

but it is getting Cold here.. low 30's Sunday, OMG!

so, does any one have a very simple Lamb Meat rec. for stew to serve over Rice?

I like peas and carrots.. but not a fan of Rosemarry spice..

Mint Jelly?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 8, 2012)

giggler said:


> We like Lamb sort of Strait Up..
> 
> usually on Kabobs..
> 
> ...


 
Time to visit Morocco for a tagine! Over rice or couscous. Just google lamb tagine! For stew, we've made this one.

Braised Lamb Stew Recipe : Danny Boome : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f57/okra-and-lamb-stew-77235.html

If you don't like okra, substitute string beans.


----------

